
Justice Is Overrated - Suncho
http://www.greshm.org/blog/justice-is-overrated/
======
nowarninglabel
I like looking at things through a different lens. One thing to consider,
maybe what we care most about is that no one is successful at 'cheating'
within the system. That's true whether it's a concern of someone cheating
citizenship by illegal immigration and then receiving healthcare / welfare
services (not saying this is a real problem, but is a _perceived_ problem) or
it's a Wall Street banker illegally colluding with others to drive up a price
for profit.

If that hypothesis were true, what could change about our current system to
more effectively limit 'cheating'?

